# help please! found a stray that has infected paw



## tngrundy (Jun 10, 2010)

Boyfriend brought a stray home today, very small kitty. However, one of her front paws is badly infected and smells awful. We have cleaned it several times with peroxide. She won't walk on it and seems to be in some pain. Her paw looks kind of smashed with the claws sideways and the pads out of place. Is it a broken foot?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

There's no way for us to tell, but I would rush that little kitty to the vet if it was me, an emergency vet that's open 24 hours. Infections can spread quickly, especially in a kitten, and can be fatal.

Good luck!


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

If it smells, it could be seriously infected - think gangrene. If so, you must go immediately to the ER vet.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

This site will help you locate an emergency vet:

http://veccs.org/hospital_directory.php

Look on the right side of the page to find one in your state :wink:


----------



## Darkcat (May 27, 2010)

Get kitty to a vet now. Don't delay!


----------



## tngrundy (Jun 10, 2010)

good news and bad news i suppose. cleaned it again last week and...and a couple toes came off! but her foot never bled and it was already healing itself. so now the smell is gone and her whole paw if pretty much healed. didnt take very long, and now she is playing all day


----------



## Kattt (Dec 20, 2008)

I think its great that you've taken a stray off the street, and you're caring for it. But toes fell off, and no vet visit? You seriously need to get that cat to an emergency vet ASAP. Bleeding or not, it could have an infection spreading from whatever caused the amputation, and her life could be at risk. Not to mention she's probably in severe pain. Cats hide their pain very well, so even though she's not visibly showing you signs of pain, she could still be experiencing extreme pain. 

Imagine your toes falling off, and no one taking you to the hospital...

There are some links in other threads that help cats in crisis if it’s a matter of money for the vet visit, I can point you to those threads if you need them. Just let us know. Good luck.


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

Please, please, please take her to a vet as soon as humanly possible. No joke.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

First off it is wonderful that you rescued a kitty off the street. If youve never had a cat before you need to know cats hide illness and pain. Its a matter of survival so other animals dont detect they are weak and vunerable.

Kitties taken from out of doors really need to be taken to a vet right away to be checked over. They need to be spayed/ neutered, vaccinate, checked to see if they have FeLV and FIV. Plus its important to establish a relationship with a vet incase emergencies come up just like this one. I would urge you to take this cat to a vet right away even if the two toes have fallen off. This kitty is going to have walking issues and pain issues it whole life. Declawed cats face the same issues. You will need the advice of a vet who can help you address the special kittens needs. 

Make sure this cat is an indoor only cat. Obviously your kitty isnt savvy enough to survive out of doors. Most outdoor cats only live 1-5 years life span according to a study done by the Humane Socieity (USA) because of all the dangers outside. Let us know what the vet says about your kitten. We really do care and are interested in everyones companion cat. I hope he is made comfortable and you get the information you will need to help this kitty.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I suspect we are saying things tngrundy doesn't want to hear, as she or he has only posted twice.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I really do hope she took the poor little guy to a vet. I know if I had 2 toes fall off one of my feet or one of my child's feet, I would definitely see a doctor without giving it a second thought.


----------

